
Google Instant - twapi
http://blog.arpitnext.com/2010/09/google-instant-search.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Multiple submissions on the same subject:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672391>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672388> <\- This is an explanation

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672346> <\- First

... and more. I wonder how many we'll get.

~~~
devmonk
Which brings us to the topic we spoke of earlier:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672164>

------
devmonk
Like it, but hate the dropdown fuzzy match search results layering atop the
first result along with the "feelings of euphoria" obnoxiegocentricicity. I
hope they fix that before go-live.

